# Bodhran



## snowbear (Mar 22, 2014)

A few years ago (2008) I picked up a plain looking, contemporary bodhran at a Celtic festival, with the intention of turning it into a wall decoration.  I used too much flash on this.

Craft-type acrylic paint.


----------

